

Run – The script manager for developers - areski
https://github.com/runscripts/run

======
tobegit3hub
It's implemented in Go and supports GNU/Linux, Mac OS, FreeBSD, ARM and most
platforms. It's highly integrated with GitHub, GitLab and others so we can
manage the scripts in our version control tools easily. A simple tool to
improve the quality of programmer's life :-)

